# Symptoms Seem Atypical



## tomesim (May 30, 2002)

I began having some symptoms maybe two years ago and eventually saw a gastroenterologist. After stool test and colonoscopy proved routine, he diagnosed IBS. He didn't offer much; prescribed FibreCon and said if necessary he would prescribe muscle relaxant. Suggested test for lactose intolerance. I then undertook my own self-help regimen, but have made little progress.From browsing this site I see that symptoms vary widely, yet my symptoms seem atypical. The only symptom I have is that most nights I wake up between 3-5 am with a very unpleasant feeling in my gut, not pain or nausea exactly, more like pressure, or a blockage. It is sometimes accompanied with heat and perspiration. I usually cannot fall back asleep until several hours later, if at all. I am missing a lot of sleep. There is often excessive gas, but even when relieved with over the counter anti-gas, the basic symptom remains. When this occurs, I can feel a kind of knot on the lower right side of the abdomen, presumably a stool.I have daily bowel movement (usually 2) both in the morning. I am 55, have normal body weight, some execise, don't smoke. I quit drinking coffee. Diet has ample grains, fruit and vegetables and rarely includes red meat.What seems atypical according to this site's diagnostic guidelines are: late onset (55 yrs), regular bowel movement, awakened by disturbance at night.What does seem typical is that it is very unresponsive to everything I've tried. Do these symptoms sound like IBS? Thanks.


----------

